# how to tell if my convicts are pregnant



## Shelly2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

hello i have some convicts and i think they are pregnant so how do i tell is they are or not and also if they are and if they have babys how do i put then in a breeder tank that hangs on top of the tank. this also goes for some platys i have aswell because i have lots of fish in my tank that would eat these baby fish.any help please thanks


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Platies are easy. Once they get very round and fat they preggers. Some lighter ones will get a big black blob in their stomach. After time you learn to just know when they're about to give birth, and just put her in a breeding trap, or a jug or something.
EDIT: Forgot to mention, convicts breed easily as long as you have a pair, they should defend the babies pretty well.


----------



## Shelly2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

ok thanks for that well my plattys are pritty fat and 1 of my albino convics are very fat and the other bigger albino convict keeps chasing other fish away because they have dug a hole in the sand next to a rock and plant and they both go in there and dig around and they chase every thing that goes in there and next to that area also how do i know when the plattys and the convics are ready to give birth


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

you will know if your convicts have babys as they will dig a nest and not let any other fish near it


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

rum&coke said:


> you will know if your convicts have babys as they will dig a nest and not let any other fish near it


I think that answers your question lol You kinda just know with platies, they tend to hover shaking their tails... I don't know I can always tell with live bearers, I just catch them and they give birth within a few hours, my mum's even better at it lol


----------



## Shelly2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

ok thanks for that i will get some breeding traps and when they give birth should i take the mother out of the trap


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Shelly2008 said:


> ok thanks for that i will get some breeding traps and when they give birth should i take the mother out of the trap


Yeah.. I'd throw some of the babies in too, cos you'll end up with hundreds otherwise. She will eat the babies if left in too long, I think I remember reading that their appetite suppresses while they give birth, but I've had some which will eat them as they're giving birth, my wild type swordtails were bad for that...


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

convicts dont get pregnant mate they lay eggs which the male fertilizes just watch them they will pick an area and clean it and start guarding it


----------



## Shelly2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

they have already done this in lots of dif places lol


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

they are probably trying a few different areas but they will eventually settle in one to spawn id try giving them some frozen bloodworm for conditioning


----------



## Shelly2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks for that m8 i now have 30 +fry now lol over the moon and all doing good thanks again


----------

